# Hello from Scotland



## A# (May 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just found the forum and signed up - I recognise a few folks here from other forums too.

You can find out what I do and listen to my music on my website.

Good to be here.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 27, 2005)

Ey Andrew,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! Cool site, listened to some of your music. Cool stuff, I like The Wave and Orchestral Gold is pretty nice as well.

Cheers,


----------



## A# (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for listening - glad you enjoyed the music.


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 28, 2005)

Hi Andrew. Can I call you B flat instead of A#? :D 

Welcome onboard


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 28, 2005)

Greetings from a fellow MFTM'er 

Stephen


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 28, 2005)

I like b sharp and Csharp too

welcome aboard


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 28, 2005)

b sharp, e sharp, c flat and f flat are also old time favorites

Welcome to VI man


----------



## A# (May 28, 2005)

:lol: 

Nice to be here!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 28, 2005)

[   @ÿúÄª?"  2 «¡ÈG459db381   [email protected]þúÅª®"  o K¤ÈG56815107   [email protected]öúÆª³"   † ï¤ÈGd162f985 17862903074753cf21c7028.jpg ;@÷úÇª©"  — «¥ÈG43310869 95568495647a620a577cbd.jpg    @ÿúÈª¶" C À  å¥ÈG4b070c32   [email protected]öúÉª¶" C = ú¬ÈGd83466cb 16


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 28, 2005)

A# said:


> Hey I thought alto was an E flat instrument..... :wink:



Yeah that's true, but I like how it sounds in B flat


----------

